# 14 cruze making noises while driving



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

So just yesterday I was heading home from school and noticed my car was making a odd noise, to me sounds like a bad wheel bearing. Kind of like a really fast ticking noise. It doesnt matter if i'm in gear or not and is more noticable at lower speeds. The only thing that changed was monday night I filled my tires up to 40 psi from 32psi. And it just started last night. has anyone else had a wheel bearing go bad on their car? I only have 10k miles on it so ill be taking it to the dealer when I have some time. Might stop by tonight to let them look at it tonight.


----------



## biancacruze (Sep 17, 2014)

You sure it's a fast ticking or a whistle.?
mine makes a little whistle sound which I'm assuming is the turbo 
good luck finding out


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I can put it in neutral(manual trans) and coast and it still makes the noise so the turbo wouldnt be whistling at that point.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Stone or nail head In a tire? Or does it resonate through the frame of the car itself? 

My wheel bearings have always failed with a loud drone. I haven't heard of any going on the 1.4, but there were some that failed on the Diesels.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I ran my hand across the tire looking for anything poking out but didnt fell anything. It does seem to resnoate through the car and is more of a drone(I couldnt think of the word earlier) I can hear tick or knock like sound in the drone though, and its consistent. doesnt change if i hit the brakes or turn. It does it all the time.


----------



## 14cruze1.4 (Oct 7, 2013)

but its sublte. if the windows are down or the raido is on you cant hear it at all. but turn the radio off with or without the windows open you can hear it once you get around 25 and below


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Stop by your dealer and let them road test it with you on board.

At this point, based solely on description, I'm thinking wheel bearing.
They fail.....no real rhyme or reason....sometimes a pothole hurts them....but even that is speculation.
As others posted, more often than not they go the life of the car, but again, not always.

Good news though, as long as it's not a tire, there is no expense beyond time on your end.

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of the ticking noise that you have been experiencing in your Cruze, 14cruze1.4. Although we're unable to provide technical advice, we would like to look further into your concern. Feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Nyla77 (Jul 9, 2017)

My Chevy 2013 LT, also giving small noisy while I am spading. even slow speed I can hear that nosy, I am afraid if I go to repair center which will cost more and I am not able to afforded to repair, appreciate if some one can advice, this noise coming only while I am pushing Gas/accelerator.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

I think it is likely that you have picked up a nail or screw.


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

You said you changed tire pressure from 32 to 40 psi. I believe your car recommends 35 psi (check the info on the driver's door pillar). I would drop the pressure to 35 just to see if the sound changes in any way.


----------

